# Does this sound like mania?



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

so right now I am worried about having bi-polar lol. About an hour ago I felt like I had a lot of energy which is quite unusual for me, I generally feel like I have adrenal fatigue. Last night I woke up at 4 am to go to the bathroom, I became worried because I didnt feel tired enough to go back to sleep and i had to get up at 6 for work. So I kinda slept and woke up till then. I then worked 8 hours and then went to the gym. So I started panicking an hour ago because of the way I felt so I tried to rationalize the situation. Before I went to the gym I read an inspiring post be Thoughtsonfire on dpselfhelp. It made me feel motivated, I then went to the gym, as I'm going there my friend told me we were going out to a club tonight and finally we have girls to go with lol, so I felt good after that. Its just that after the gym I still felt like I had a ton of energy when I should be tired. I dont know if that sounds like a manic episode or bi-polar?


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't understand why I get so anxious and think everything is worse than it really is


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Manic episodes are usually longer then a couple hours. They can last days weeks or months even, sure some people have one type where they go back wnd forth quickly, and if the energy was your only symptom, I'd say it sprobably not mania, there are emotional and thought symptoms that come along with it. But if it happens again you could mention it to a dr. Lots of people have insomnia once in a while


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

It was pretty much just energy. But like should I be worried? Does that sound like anything serious? Another thing that was happening is my heart was beating fast.


----------



## Sam- (Oct 9, 2012)

.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about something that happened once, no. If it starts to happen several times a week and interferes with sleep and such, then it could be a problem. Either way you could mention it to your dr. But I wouldn't be worried at this particluar point


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm starting to think I was panicking over nothing, I think I was just feeling excited and became anxious over the way I was feeling. It was just excessive energy


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

JayD i can totally identify with you..I have often had bursts of energy that lasted hours..through the night even (it often kept me awake all night) It is most definitely a DP symptom...If you were Bi-Polar or Manic you would be doing crazy insane things and it would last days,weeks even...I have a friend who is Bi-Polar and she in her "Highs" has attacked people,spent crazy ammounts of money etc etc...She also told me that Manic people love the feeling of their highs and tend to not realise anything is wrong with the way they are behaving until they come down..Also with manic highs come horrendous lows as well hence the name Bi-Polar..Ive seen her in some of these lows and OMG it looked awful...The lows can last days or weeks too...

My DP had me latching on to all kinds of illnesses (obsessively) Bi-Polar was one of my favourites along with schizophrenia...I think its a similar situation in your case..Youve latched on to Bi-Polar (Mania) ....In my opinion this is a very normal DP symptom...


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks Eddy, I obsess over those illnesses as well


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

People don't have to do "crazy and insane" things while they're manic.....


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

kate_edwin said:


> People don't have to do "crazy and insane" things while they're manic.....


K well I'm getting mixed messages from people now. Does having excess energy mean Mania? Or did I just panic and have anxiety over nothing?


----------



## Sam- (Oct 9, 2012)

.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Its a DP anxiety symptom Jayd...Im sure of it....I have most definitely often experienced the energy bursts your describing and it is definitely NOT Mania.....Try not to work yourself up over it....Thats just feeding your anxiety levels and thus increasing your DP symptoms which is causing you to obsess about the fact that you may be Manic which you arent....Remember obsessing about going mad or psychosis or schizophrenia etc etc is classic DP.....Its your anxiety levels thats all!


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

No, I don't think that's anything like mania.

Just needed to clear up the fact that people who *are* in mania, don't have to be wacky and crazy. That's not what mania is. But it'snot what you have either


----------



## Idris (May 19, 2012)

I'm bipolar. You're not manic, you just had a lot of energy which may be from anxiety or just an episode of being over-energized. Mania with bipolar is characterized by a lot of things, an abundance of energy is just one of them and usually people with bipolar mania won't sleep for days before they realize what's wrong. and usually when I've been manic I didn't realize I was. It is not something you can rationalize about/with.


----------

